# Happy Birthday Frederik!



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Frederik Magle!

Would like to take this opportunity to thank you once again for this wonderful site. Life enhancing and in my case, life changing. My knowledge of opera expanded and developed much more than I could possible have imagined before I joined and I have made some wonderful friends.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Have a very Happy Birthday, Frederik, and a continued thanks for all you've done for TalkClassical. I have learned so much since joining, and I love logging on to read others' views, thoughts, and insights on all things classical. I hope you have a great day and a great year.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr Magle.
And thank you for this wonderful site.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

And from me as well! Frederik's birthday is noted, with a picture, in the sticky thread Composer Birthdays in the Classical Music Discussion forum.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MANY HAPPY RETURNS OF THE DAY!













April is a pretty good month in which to be born, Mr. Magle ;-)


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Happy Birthday to Frederik Magle!
> 
> Would like to take this opportunity to thank you once again for this wonderful site.


Yes, yes, yes! 
Happy Birthday Frederik Magle and many thanks for the site.
:tiphat:


----------

